# introduction



## gubysingh (Mar 11, 2008)

hi i m 23 nonsmoker,nondrinker.single working professional,very calm n easy going person clean n want a furnished room or unit fromjuly near transport to comuteor near city but my budget is around 500 to 600 per month with utility.pl help me


----------

